# The Division - Problem mit Drohne Nr. 13



## MichaelG (26. März 2016)

Hab fast alle Collecibles eingesammelt. (Überlebenshandbuch komplett, vermißte Agenten komplett, Echos nur noch 2 oder 3 Stück. Handys nur noch 2 Stück. Aber mir fehlt auch Drohne Nr. 13. Die ist auf der Map nirgendwo eingezeichnet. Ist das ein Bug oder kommt die automatisch im Storyverlauf ?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. März 2016)

Schalte die Karte mal in den Anzeigemodus für Collectibles.
Manche der Dinger werden komischerweise nicht im normalen Modus angezeigt.


----------



## MichaelG (26. März 2016)

Thx. Probiere ich morgen mal.


----------



## MichaelG (26. März 2016)

Thx. Beim Ausblenden der anderen kommt auf einmal die Drohne. Aber die wurde durch kein anderes Icon verdeckt ? WTF?  Egal. Thx für den Tip. Jetzt sind alle Drohnen da. Fehlt nur noch 1 Handy (im Uno-Gebäude) und 3 Echos (1x Uno und 2 x wohl Storygebunden (im Südwesten in in Chelsea und Camp Hudson).


----------



## Elektrostuhl (26. März 2016)

In Chelsea das Echo ist ganz einfach. Einfach durch die Türe gehen, die man ständig übersieht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. März 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> In Chelsea das Echo ist ganz einfach. Einfach durch die Türe gehen, die man ständig übersieht.



Das geht aber erst, nach dem Ende der Hauptstory.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (27. März 2016)

Ah, dass wusste ich nicht. Mich hat dieses Echo in Chelsea fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben.


----------

